
American corporate profits are too high - farseer
http://www.economist.com/news/briefing/21695385-profits-are-too-high-america-needs-giant-dose-competition-too-much-good-thing
======
prostoalex
> Last year America’s airlines made $24 billion—more than Alphabet

As long as we're comparing entire industries to one company, I'm sure there
are more vivid examples.

